
The complete timeline to self-driving cars - ph0rque
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/16/11635628/self-driving-autonomous-cars-timeline
======
Someone
_" And cities may look drastically different. Sidewalks could go away, as
pedestrians and cars share the roads."_

If you do that, automated cars will move slower than pedestrians inside city
centers (if they will move at all, that is. Not all pedestrians will move in
the same direction as the car)

Even with separate lanes for pedestrians ans cars, I think we will need rules
for how pedestrians interface with automated cars.

Also, where will the bicyclists go? Mix with the pedestrians, too? Evicted
from city centers?

